# Snow Cream



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2004)

Snow Cream

1-3 Cups of Snow (make sure it's clean!) 
1/2 Cup Whipping Cream or evaporated milk or some mixture thereof
1 T. Sugar 
a few drops Vanilla flavoring depending on how much snow is used

Mix the milk/cream, sugar, and vanilla. Slowly add snow to desired consistency and taste.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 26, 2004)

kitchenelf;
How much snow are you getting in this latest batch? We didn't get any but we had gale force PLUS winds all day and wicked cold to boot!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2004)

We're at 6"+ and climbing Bubba - I was sitting on the couch and watched out in the street and it was blowing sideways - then I looked closer to the house and it was coming straight down!  LOL  Quite a show.  Just heard on the news that Charlotte (and we're next) is going to be getting 1" - 2" every hour for the next several hours.  A.J. said we were supposed to get 12" and I think he's going to be right.  AND in the storm going through Charlotte right now there is thunder and lightening along with that snowfall - and don't they say that when you have thunder and lightening during a snow storm you will have snow again in 2 weeks (or is it 3 weeks).  I dunno.  It's beautiful and I thought I was out of bread but I saw a loaf in the freezer - guess I'll take it out  :roll: 

Just looked outside and it's still coming down - I thought it stopped but then realized that I wasn't looking up at the street light - boy is it coming down!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 27, 2004)

Okay, got the word from our daughter in Raleigh that they are at almost 6 inches. We got bypassed (Thank You God) but the gale force winds that were supposed tol lie down last night...never did. Still gusting up to 50 mph here. Beach is getting shredded.


----------

